# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Cung cấp boy Vip tại sài gòn

## mrloganMLD90

*Cung cấp trai bao hcm - HCM và các tỉnh lân cận 
Phục vụ 24/7 moi lúc mọi nơi*
*Bảo mật * an toàn *kín đáo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp, nhân viên massage vip phục vụ tận tâm sẽ làm hại lòng quý khách yeucontrai
Mọi chi tiết xin liên lạc sđt : 0938936626 – 0938986018 -0923861471
*​

----------


## mrloganMLD90

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mrloganMLD90

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mrloganMLD90

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mrloganMLD90

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mrloganMLD90

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## callboyvn

*Hô biến các cách mix đồ với quần tây nam ống ôm đẹp nhất mọi thời đại*

_Đã là tủ đồ của phái nam thì việc sở hữu vài cái quần tây nam ống ôm là chuyện chẳng có gì lạ. Trong chia sẻ dưới đây, chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn chỉ ra 3 cách phối đồ với quần tây nam đẹp mà lại được ứng dụng nhiều nhất hiện nay._

1. Sử dụng quần tây nam ống ôm cùng áo thun

Đối với các chàng năng động và không kém phần hiện đại nhưng lại muốn tôn lên nét trưởng thành vốn có thể khẳng định là việc sử dụng áo thun kết hợp với lại *quần tây nam ống ôm* là một cách lựa không tồi chút nào.
Bạn sẽ phát hiện ra được một tổng thể có thể xem là vừa hài hòa lại vừa đẹp mắt khi kết hợp một chiếc quần có màu tối với lại một chiếc *áo thun nam* đơn giản có màu sáng một chút.

Nếu muốn tạo sự năng động tối đa thì cách mix *quần tây nam đẹp* nhất chính là việc bạn dùng một chiếc quần mà có ống hơi ngắn ngắn để có thể mà lộ được mắt cá chân. Sau đó, bạn kết hợp bộ đồ ấy cùng với lại một đôi giày sneaker và thêm một chiếc áo bên ngoài để khoác nữa thì chắc chắn bạn sẽ không khác gì bất cứ một người mẫu thời trang nào.

2. Áo sơ mi kết hợp cùng với quần tây nam ống ôm

Đối với những chàng trai sử dụng *quần tây nam công sở* thì trong tủ đồ không thể nào thiếu vắng được sự có mặt của những chiếc áo sơ mi để đi làm.
Các mẫu *quần tây nam ống ôm* gần như 100% là được các nhà thiết kế sản xuất theo phong cách tối giản, có tính ứng dụng cao nên bạn sẽ giữ được nét lịch sự, lịch lãm nhưng lại phô được sự trẻ trung, cuốn hút có thừa của mình.

Một điều mà được nhiều người yêu thích nữa là *quần tây nam ống côn* dạng này thì dường như là có thể kết hợp với bất cứ cái áo sơ mi nào trong tủ đồ của họ.

Áo sơ mi được sử dụng thì càng đơn giản, đơn sắc thì càng tốt.

3. Blazer cùng quần tây nam ống ôm

Đây có lẽ là set đồ dường như là quen thuộc bậc nhất khi bạn sử dụng loại *quần tây nam body* này. Việc phối kết hợp giữa áo vest cùng *quần tây nam ống ôm* nhất định là sẽ làm tỏa sáng lên một cách tối đa cái vẻ lịch lãm mà đấng mày râu nào cũng muốn phô ra.
Sự sang trọng của bộ đồ này giúp ích rất nhiều cho các chàng khi đi làm, đi gặp đối tác trong công việc. Nó thể hiện được sự trưởng thành, nét lịch sự trong ăn mặc của phái nam nhưng điểm cuốn hút là nó lại chẳng hề gì trong việc làm mất đi style *quần tây nam Hàn Quốc* năng động, trẻ trung.

Sử dụng những chiếc quần có màu sáng một chút sẽ giúp bạn khéo léo khoe được phong cách thời trang mới lạ, thu hút của bản thân mình.

Một lưu ý nho nhỏ nhưng rất quan trọng là bạn không được lựa những chiếc áo vest mà chúng quá ôm cơ thể bạn kết hợp cùng một chiếc quần bó hết mức, như thế là làm bộ đồ trở nên rất là kém sang cũng như bạn lại mất đi sự phóng khoáng, lịch lãm.



Kết hợp được *quần tây nam ống ôm* với lại những phụ kiện và trang phục khác để được đẹp mắt nhất trong mắt người khác chưa bao giờ được xem là việc làm dễ cả. Chính vì vậy, rất mong là với tất tần tật những thông tin này, bạn sẽ tìm được tìm ra được set đồ yêu thích bậc nhất của mình ở shop Logan L&L nhé.



_ Với những cách phối đồ mà Logan L&L chia sẻ, khi nói đến các chàng sành điệu, mọi người sẽ nghĩ ngay đến bạn. Các bạn sẽ tìm được những mẫu quần tây nam bạn ưng ý nhất tại shop Logan L&L. Tại Shop có bán nhiều mẫu quần tây Size 28 đến quần tây nam size lớn  37cho người trên 85kg. Để có 1 bộ cánh mới lộng lẫy các bạn đừng quên ghé shop Logan L&L  nhé._

hotline :0919999325

địa chỉ : 55/97c nguyễn biểu, P1, Q5, TP. HCM

----------


## mrloganMLD90

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

